# Leaving.



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

What is worse for you?

He/she left to start over on their own?

He/she left you to persue a relationship with another person?

He/she was cheating on you and left you for the OM/OW?


This is not about morals, just think about each possibility and how it would affect you and tell TAM which was worse for "YOU".


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You have it in order of my preference.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Same here...

So where in the world are you now? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

None of the above. My ex wife cheated, so I KICKED her out the door. After she was gone, I didn't care what she did or did not do.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

How are things going for you wrangler...?


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> What is worse for you?
> 
> He/she left to start over on their own?
> 
> ...


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> What is worse for you?
> 
> He/she left to start over on their own?
> 
> ...




I think your missing one He/she was cheating on you and left you for the OM/OW the relationship didn't work out and now wants to start over with you again ?????


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

xakulax said:


> I think your missing one He/she was cheating on you and left you for the OM/OW the relationship didn't work out and now wants to start over with you again ?????


Also to add, 

He/she was cheating on you, but didnt walk out, only wants the marriage back and wants to start over with you again.((sigh:-(...))

~sammy


----------



## Roller (Sep 18, 2014)

Also add he/she cheated on you but never admitted to it to himself/herself, let alone you. So nobody left, nobody trusts and everyone hurts!


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

The worse thing for me was him being here & ignoring me & going in the other room talking to her while I was right here trying to get him to talk to me..


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

sammy3 said:


> Also to add,
> 
> He/she was cheating on you, but didnt walk out, only wants the marriage back and wants to start over with you again.
> 
> ~sammy


& don't forget He/she blames you because you can't just let it go..


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

sammy3 said:


> Also to add,
> 
> He/she was cheating on you, but didnt walk out, only wants the marriage back and wants to start over with you again.
> 
> ~sammy


This is most like what happened to me with my wife's 11 year VLTA. She never left to be with Rat Meat.

I "tried" for far 2long. We're in a good place now. But if I had it to do over again? I would much rather she had left or I had kicked her out. As I told her a few years ago:

"I'll never go through that again for anybody. Ever."

-10th Engineer Harrison


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

10th Engineer Harrison said:


> This is most like what happened to me with my wife's 11 year VLTA. She never left to be with Rat Meat.
> 
> I "tried" for far 2long. We're in a good place now. But if I had it to do over again? I would much rather she had left or I had kicked her out. As I told her a few years ago:
> 
> ...


Dude, she was at it for 11 years?!!!!! How the hell did you survive that?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

IIJokerII said:


> Dude, she was at it for 11 years?!!!!! How the hell did you survive that?


I second that he most have a stronger faith in humanity then I do


----------



## Lamailman (Nov 2, 2014)

Well I'm currently going through no. 3 and I can tell you it sucks and I can't imagine much worst of a feeling.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not saying 2 or 3 wasn't painful...but I think number one was the most painful, because I spent months racking my brain and just feeling dejected because I believed she was leaving me because of something intrinsic about me. That was painful.

Sure, I got mad about it, but at least it helped me to not flagellate myself anymore when I found there was an OM. #1 felt worse to me.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

IIJokerII said:


> Dude, she was at it for 11 years?!!!!! How the hell did you survive that?


By realizing that her behavior didn't define me. 

-10th Engineer Harrison.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

none of the 3 choises 
i kick her out when i find out ,


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Right then, first off, I'm alive and well and currently on long term loan in The Netherlands, got me a regular piece of tail to screw so happy as a lamb, all no strings and no commitment fun and she keeps introducing me to single hot friends 

Now, this thread was spurred by Mark, about 6wks ago Mark decided that there were fundamental difficuulties that cannot be overcome within his marriage, he did the honourable thing and made the decision to leave, there has been no infidelity on either part.

Peggy has been searching any and all avenues to seek out the possibility of an OW, but has drawn blanks at every turn, she decided to confide in me with regard her feelings, she has stated that, for her it is worse that he left to persue a life alone and to start a fresh, for her at least if there was an OW or at least an object of pursuit then she could understand, but for Mrk to just leave, it makes her feel more worthless than if he left in pursuit of an OW.

I can see all sides of this, I feel for them both, I can see his points for wnting to go further in life alone and hers for wanting there to be a reason so to speak.

Very difficult times for them but they will both be able to move forward easier this way, it makes me wish my STBX had just left me, a note on the kitchenette would have been plenty for me, better than the shizzy life of lies I lived these last few years, thats for sure.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

People split for many reasons, not just adultery. They stay together for many reasons. Its just how it is.

Athol needs a new book -- *MWSLP*... I could add a few chapters for him.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

10th Engineer Harrison said:


> By realizing that her behavior didn't define me.
> 
> -10th Engineer Harrison.


I am from a different planet than you so I am curious.

What made you stay with this woman?

On my world, she would be about as attractive as rat meat or an overflowing toilet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

10th Engineer Harrison said:


> By realizing that her behavior didn't define me.
> 
> -10th Engineer Harrison.


OK then.. What did it define.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Q tip said:


> OK then.. What did it define.


Her lack of character, her lack of morals, her bad judgement.

Sorry, probably missed a few out but busy here.

Now I am told that there is potentially an OW Marks says hell no, but a reliable source has heard a young girl blabbing that she and Mark have been having an A for a while, the plot thickens here, think I might have to give both a wide berth for a while as would like to steer clear of other peoples unnecessary drama.


----------

